# POLAND - EHF European Men's Handball Championship 2016



## elpolaco (Aug 25, 2010)

Yestarday EHF choose Poland to host european handball championship !!! Great news. 

Venues:

Ergo Arena - Gdańsk - 11 409
Spodek - Katowice - 11 500
Atlas Arena - Łódź - 13 805
Hala Stulecia - Wrocław - 10 000
Czyżyny - Kraków - 15 328

Only one venue is under construction now in Kraków, the rest four are ready.


----------



## LoveAgent. (Jun 22, 2009)

^^

*Gdansk, Ergo Arena*
Capacity: 11,409 (max. 15,000)
Built: 2010
Homepage: http://en.ergoarena.pl/



















*Katowice, Spodek*
Capacity: 11,500
Built: 1971 (Modernized in 2011)



















*Lodz, Atlas Arena*
Capacity: 13,805
Built: 2009
Homepage: http://www.atlasarena.pl



















*Wroclaw, Centennial Hall*
(UNESCO World Heritage)
Capacity: 10,000
Built: 1913 (Modernized in 2011)
Homepage: http://www.halastulecia.pl/



















*Cracow, City Arena*
(Under Construction)
Capacity: 15,328
Planned Opening: 2013
















​


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

^^









by *Sponsor*


----------

